# Lake Maps for Humminbird Helix 5 DI with GPS



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a less expensive way to have access to the maps for fish finders somewhere rather than having to pay a fortune? Am I better off just using a mobile device separate from my finder to view charts and depths? I purchased the Navionics mobile app for less than $20 and thought possibly just using that on a separate device rather than spend a lot more money for the same thing just on my finder. If anyone has any advice on the best route to go for the maps, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I believe I seen somewhere that hummingbird has single maps you can download now. Believe it's on there website.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you have a competitor or older Navionics chip you could get the Navionics + chip and use the other card to activate the chip and get 1 year of freshest data and sonarchart layer. When the 1 year is over you loose nothing off the chip just cant get the freshest data. Other than that having the app open on you phone or ipad is a great alternative.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Try this,,,, Hummingbird Select...

https://chartselect.humminbird.com/


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Slatebar said:


> Try this,,,, Hummingbird Select...
> 
> https://chartselect.humminbird.com/


Thanks everyone the Humminbird select seems like the way to go and will save a lot of money! Appreciate the insight!


----------

